# My new 4x8 Layout



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is my new 4x8 layout. Not much completed but it's a work in progress. I am using 15" radius and Peco C55 medium and large turnouts


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I take the it bottom red line will be running to a work area off the layout? Any ideas what era you will model? And what about plans for the landscape and features?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Am I seeing a one track main line with 2 passing sidings on
a DCC laypout? Hope so, lots of fun operating. Trains
running in opposite directions makes for all kinds of
interesting situations.

And I love the use of crossings on your spur and
yard tracks. I haven't got a one and wish I had
the room to install one.

But if that's 4 X 8 are you not running with 18 inch or
so radius curves? 

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Someone said this once,

copy and paste,
Goodbye All
Well as the title states this is Goodbye to the forum and modeling in general. I am going to go back to modifying my vehicles as to me that is more fun and keeps me out of more trouble than trains do. Don't worry there will not be a forum based sell off thread as it's not worth the time to list everything to me. So with this last thread I wish you all well in the hobby that I can never be happy in.

YOUR BACK? 

Welcome back Steve, fix all the cars? :dunno:
Trains still in your blood yet? :smokin:
You do know it is an addiction? 

Where you at now? 
Same place or did you venture out on the wagon train again?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Bone1977 said:


> I take the it bottom red line will be running to a work area off the layout? Any ideas what era you will model? And what about plans for the landscape and features?


Yup and I took the top passing siding of the plan and turned that into connections as well



DonR said:


> Am I seeing a one track main line with 2 passing sidings on
> a DCC laypout? Hope so, lots of fun operating. Trains
> running in opposite directions makes for all kinds of
> interesting situations.
> ...


This is N scale so the 15" curve will be all right as this is going to be mainly industrial. I will branch off later with staging and maybe a town scene



big ed said:


> Someone said this once,
> 
> copy and paste,
> Goodbye All
> ...


Yes Ed it is an addiction. I'm still messing with the cars since the weather is nicer now but I can't fix the itch of N scale LOL

I'm at the same place I was as most of the good places to live out this way are like buying a brass loco vs a Tyco and just trying to save for a house rather than pay someonelses mortgage for them. I am also back in school getting my Bachelors in BA so fun times to be had by all thank go I saved a couple of my engines for doing this LOL


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is good.
Good to have you back, NOW KEEP THIS LAYOUT FOR A WHILE! 
Play with it some before you start another.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

oh this one will stay and be added to just have to figure out the best way with the shape of the room


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

build the lay out, then build the house around it.

welcome back num n_ts


----------



## Jim 68cuda (Apr 23, 2014)

big ed said:


> Someone said this once,
> 
> copy and paste,
> Goodbye All
> ...


Okay, I know this is off topic, but since we already know several of us here are into cars as well as trains, I want to know what cars you're modifying. Are you talkin about Honda Civics, Muscle cars like a 68 Dodge Charger, 57 Chevys, Flathead Fords or what? 
Layout looks good too. Glad you clarified that its N as I was a bit worried about 15" radius if it were HO.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jim 68cuda said:


> Okay, I know this is off topic, but since we already know several of us here are into cars as well as trains, I want to know what cars you're modifying. Are you talkin about Honda Civics, Muscle cars like a 68 Dodge Charger, 57 Chevys, Flathead Fords or what?
> Layout looks good too. Glad you clarified that its N as I was a bit worried about 15" radius if it were HO.


Some in here,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=22699


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

welcome back good start there


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well some plans got changed as the crossings I purchased ended up being a PITA to wire up and make function correctly so I changed the plan and restarted the main.
I have the main laid and working on the inner tracks. the connection track will be the last thing I do on it track wise.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well the track work and wiring are done for now and I am am officially running trains

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuo9kV-acS2MODli3GrjDMw


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

:smilie_daumenpos: Looking good!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Up and running is always good. Wiring issues on the other hand bad. Nice progress!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Up and running is always good. Wiring issues on the other hand bad. Nice progress!


Yep to both! Comes with the territory. Congrats on getting things running.


----------

